# HotSpot Shield Automatic Reconnection?



## bananamango (May 4, 2011)

Hey guys, Does anyone know of some way to facilitate the automated reconnection of hotspot shield? Mine disconnects after 30 mins or so and always forget to manually do it. Any pointers appreciated, thanks.


----------

